# Knife stand



## Molokai (Aug 30, 2013)

Friend asked me to create him a stand for his knives. 
This is a first or a prototype made from olive wood...

if this belongs to woodwoorkers completed projects, please move it there. I thought because its knife related that i will put it here...

[attachment=30076]
[attachment=30077]


----------



## Molokai (Aug 30, 2013)

:dash2::dash2::dash2:
i put two threads...
please delete one....
i forgot to use computer.........


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2013)

Tom - nice design. Can you snap a pic with some knives in it?
Scott


----------



## Molokai (Sep 1, 2013)

Like i said its first,
the knives easily slides to the right, i think i will make some adjustment or for now put them in a frame glass case...

[attachment=30208]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Like i said its first,
> the knives easily slides to the right, i think i will make some adjustment or for now put them in a frame glass case...



I like the concept. Two possible solutions;
#1 can you raise the level of the indents on the right side to present the knife with the spine horizontal so it won't slide?
#2 can you drill a hole and embed a rare earth magnet then cover it back with a wooden plug to hide it, and position the magnet so that it holds blade to prevent it slipping to the right?


----------



## Molokai (Sep 1, 2013)

Hm, i will look into it. I on purpose put the right side lover so the blades would be horizontal...
.... but there are different types of handles and blades and lots of variables. 
I like the magnet idea... Thanks


----------

